# Got My New XDM 9mm



## Dkillett (Dec 8, 2008)

Just went and picked up my XDM 9mm yesterday. Hopefully will get to try it out today. Really excited about it. So far everything I've read about it seems to be very good. Everyone that I have talked to that has one really seems to like it.

Will try to update once I get to shoot.:smt1099


----------



## PaulT228 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks to this forum and all the helpful info i read, I picked up my XD 9mm Saturday (1/3) and have put close to 500 rounds through it. The gun is flawless.. Your gonna love it!!!


----------



## NuckinFoob (Jan 8, 2009)

i can wait to pick up my .40 xdm. Ill have it in about a month or so at most. :smt023


----------



## will (Jan 12, 2009)

I got my xdm9 for Christmas and love it. Now I am looking at what to buy next. I may get the xd45. I'm just not sure on which to carry.


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

Is the xdm9 difficult to take apart to clean?


----------



## will (Jan 12, 2009)

very easy, you can even find a video on youtube.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

XDm is even easier than an XD...I am looking for a 9 myself

CONGRATS


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Take the mag out, lock the slide back...look in the chamber to make sure it is empty and then....look in the chamber to make sure it is empty...

Flip the release lever up (forward lever on left side), pull back on the slide, push down slide release and slide the slide forward and off...The regular XD has to have the trigger pulled before the slide will slide off...the XDm does not need the trigger pulled...

With the slide off, push the spring seat away from the barrel then up and out. The spring is captive so it won't fly off...Slide the barrel forward a little then up and out...done


No need to take it apart any more than that...Clean it good and reassemble

Put the barrel down in the slide (end of barrel forward of the slide to clear) and then move it back into position...Put the end of the main spring against the seat at the tip of the slide and compress it untill you can seat the other end in the notch of the barrel..Double-check it is in the right spot, then turn the slide back over and place on the gun from the front...Slide it backwards untill it locks open..Push the release lever (forward lever on left side) back down and then release the slide back to rest position...Done

You can take it apart in about 10 seconds and put it back together just as easy...

Willy


----------

